# Loud revving noise when using air conditioner



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its your electric cooling fan kicking on and off, perfectly normal. if the engine temp gets a bit warm sitting in traffic(or at a drive thru) the fan will come on.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My engine fan kicks to high speed sometimes with the AC running. It's quite noticeable from outside the car, less so from inside.


----------



## molly454 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am having this issue also. It happens as soon as I start the car! I didn't notice it for a very long time. And then all of a sudden, it happens all the time! My husband says it is normal. I HATE it! I sat at a drive-thru also, to get my granddaughter an ice cream cone and everyone around me was sitting there staring. Thought it was of my really cool looking 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ with all the bells and whistles... NOT.. it was because of the FAN that is louder than bells and whistles! If this is normal.. I will be selling it and not recommending a Cruze to anyone (except whom I sell it to)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

molly454 said:


> I am having this issue also. It happens as soon as I start the car! I didn't notice it for a very long time. And then all of a sudden, it happens all the time! My husband says it is normal. I HATE it! I sat at a drive-thru also, to get my granddaughter an ice cream cone and everyone around me was sitting there staring. Thought it was of my really cool looking 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ with all the bells and whistles... NOT.. it was because of the FAN that is louder than bells and whistles! If this is normal.. I will be selling it and not recommending a Cruze to anyone (except whom I sell it to)


I have heard my fan run at two distinct speeds, normal and jet engine. If your fan is all of a sudden running more frequently & very loud I would take your car to the dealer and make sure your not low on coolant or some other issue with your engine(thermostat or water pump comes to mind). I have noticed if you set off certain engine codes(even without a check engine light) the fan will run constantly at full speed, I assume this is part of a limp mode. 

Since you said this happens when you start the car, do you have the AC on? How long has the car sat(is the engine cold)? BTW I doubt everyone was looking at your car because of the fan noise, allot of cars make similar noises in the hot summertime. I suspect they were all just checking out your sweet ride!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

molly454 said:


> I am having this issue also. It happens as soon as I start the car! I didn't notice it for a very long time. And then all of a sudden, it happens all the time! My husband says it is normal. I HATE it! I sat at a drive-thru also, to get my granddaughter an ice cream cone and everyone around me was sitting there staring. Thought it was of my really cool looking 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ with all the bells and whistles... NOT.. it was because of the FAN that is louder than bells and whistles! If this is normal.. I will be selling it and not recommending a Cruze to anyone (except whom I sell it to)


What was the temperature that day? If your sitting in a drive through with the AC on a hot day and not moving. The fan absolutely needs to kick on and cool the engine. With no air flow moving over the radiator and the AC condenser heating up, your just adding more heat into the equation.

The car was working as designed. If the fan didn't kick in, you would have more than likely overheated and your grand daughter would have never had the ice cream cone.

Mmmmm....Ice cream.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

molly454 said:


> I am having this issue also. It happens as soon as I start the car! I didn't notice it for a very long time. And then all of a sudden, it happens all the time! My husband says it is normal. I HATE it! I sat at a drive-thru also, to get my granddaughter an ice cream cone and everyone around me was sitting there staring. Thought it was of my really cool looking 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ with all the bells and whistles... NOT.. it was because of the FAN that is louder than bells and whistles! If this is normal.. I will be selling it and not recommending a Cruze to anyone (except whom I sell it to)


You're having one problem - calm down.

If it's running at jet engine speed all the time...either your coolant is low, or your thermostat has gone bad. There are documented fixes for both with the Cruze, and both would be covered by your powertrain warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aquafresh11 and molly454, 

I am sorry you are having these concerns. We can certainly look into this further for you. Aquafresh11, we can speak with your dealership in regards to this concern if you provide us with your name, VIN, address, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. molly454, once you make your appointment for a diagnosis and provide us with the same information via private message, we can assist you as well. I look forward to hearing from you both. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

See this thread... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/7714-hyperactive-radiator-fan.html


----------



## Noel (May 21, 2014)

*Loud noise when air conditioner is on*



aquafresh11 said:


> I have a 2011 LTZ and I have noticed that when I have the air conditioner on and I am not moving, brake applied or in park, there is an incredibly loud noise coming from the engine compartment. It sounds like the engine is revving and will go about 15 seconds and then about a minute of back to normal, and then 15 seconds of the revving noise again, over and over. The engine isn't revving because the rpm's don't go up, it sounds like a bad fan or something. I took it to the dealership and they said that is normal and they all sound like that. I find this hard to believe, it is so loud I was in a drive-thru and they asked me to stop revving my engine.
> 
> Is this really a normal occurrence when using the air conditioner?


This is not normal I had the same problem with my 2011 cruze I went back to the dealer 4 times they kept telling me it was normal 
I told them if hat noise was there when I was buying the car I would not own a cruze anyhow to make a long story short They changed 
the Fan. Problem solved Hope this Helps


----------

